# 2nd init + moto base?



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I kept meaning to ask in the DX forum but now that I have a bionic I'll ask here..

Speaking of DX roms. moto based roms had much better battery life then 2nd init roms.

What would happen if say you took the moto framework. Booted it on 2nd Init then added customizations to it like power widget ect? I'm sure stuff like theme engine wouldn't be able to work. And really I don't quite understand what stops the notification power bar from being put into moto based roms but that should be able to be added in 2nd init moto roms right?

Am I retarded? Is there something in the hijacking process that causes the bad battery life? Or does it just take a while to get all the kinks worked out of the AOSP roms?

Thanks.

Feel free to tell me I'm retarded :grin3:


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

They've added notification power widget to sense roms before. It's only a framework modification and it is probably very possible to add it to a moto based rom.

You wouldn't be able to customize it on the fly, that's the only shortcomin I would see out of it


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I think it has to do with moto's framework being signed or something... I've never seen a DX rom with it until 2nd init. It was just at thought of combining the two together.


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

its definately not possible without 2nd-init. Just stick with the power control widget for now, also I think widgetsoid has something like the pulldown power control.


----------

